# Help end shutdown



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Hilton's can't obtain chlorophyll charts due to the shutdown. Call your congressman & senator about this crisis. They have to act now!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

It would be funny if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

So........first of all, Tom HIlton is selling somehing that we, as taxpayers, funded already paid for and second, you think think the greatest thing we should be concerned about, in the face of a government shutdown and a possible debt crisis, is a damn Chorophyll Report.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Well when they don't pay out the Social Security checks out next month guess what's going to happen......CHAOS.....


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> So........first of all, Tom HIlton is selling somehing that we, as taxpayers, funded already paid for and second, you think think the greatest thing we should be concerned about, in the face of a government shutdown and a possible debt crisis, is a damn Chorophyll Report.


Jimminy Christmas! Someone pee in your Cheerio's?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> So........first of all, Tom HIlton is selling somehing that we, as taxpayers, funded already paid for and second, you think think the greatest thing we should be concerned about, in the face of a government shutdown and a possible debt crisis, is a damn Chorophyll Report.


That is essential information. As they like to call things. 
Essential in many tasty ways.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

.





I sure hope the Gulf of Mexico is open this weekend. 






.great weather is expected. Should be fun



.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

You can't fix .........


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Bluewater is in close to the edge..


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Bluewater is in close to the edge..


How sweet is that. See we don't need no government to tell us where the good water is .
We have ocean master.

Thanks


----------



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

You shoulda gone with Ripcharts. Looks awesome out at the spur, blue water and good altimitery. Hopefully we'll have a good report monday. Damn those polititians!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

before Rip charts and Hiltons we just went fishing and adjusted to the conditions.... as for the government shut down..... call your congress man and tell him if they increase spending or raise the debt cealing that they are FIRED !!! congress has become just like the american public !!!!!!!! too damn dependant on a credit card !!!!! cant afford it no problem just charge it ... well figure out how to pay for it later ...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

The shutdown is a good thing, its the first step towards fixing things. Just go fishing and dont worry about it.


----------



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Gov't Shutdown*








Isn't it amazing that our WWII veterans can't go to their memorial but Illegal Immigrants can go there to demand amnesty with a waiver from the administration. We can get by much better without 90% of our self serving government. "We The People" own the satelites that give us the information we want. I'll be out there this weekend!!!! God Bless America!


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Bunch of jokers ... all of them! Vote independent next election! Get rid on the gangs


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Oh yeah... and catch lots of big fish this weekend! Looks awesome!


----------

